# Bathtub tub spout Diverter broken?



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Replace it. The tub spout will either screw onto a male fitting or slide on and be held onto the pipe from the wall with an Allen set screw (look for a slot on the bottom of the spout and the set screw will be up in it). 
If it is screwed on, just unscrew it counter-clockwise, get a new tub spout with diverter with the same depth of female threads on the spout or get an adjustable one.
Use 2-3 flat wraps of teflon tape wrapped clockwise only on the male threads of the fitting from the wall if it's a screw-on type. Use a buffer cloth (washcloth works great) on the new spout under a pipe wrench or channel locks. I usually just turn it on and tighten them by hand without a wrench. Works fine. 
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

Mike Swearingen said:


> Replace it. The tub spout will either screw onto a male fitting or slide on and be held onto the pipe from the wall with an Allen set screw (look for a slot on the bottom of the spout and the set screw will be up in it).
> If it is screwed on, just unscrew it counter-clockwise, get a new tub spout with diverter with the same depth of female threads on the spout or get an adjustable one.
> Use 2-3 flat wraps of teflon tape wrapped clockwise only on the male threads of the fitting from the wall if it's a screw-on type. Use a buffer cloth (washcloth works great) on the new spout under a pipe wrench or channel locks. I usually just turn it on and tighten them by hand without a wrench. Works fine.
> Good Luck!
> Mike


Thanks, It is an old school early 60's spout I don't see any external screws on the diverter. I don't feel any resistance on the diverter can I just unscrew the spout or somehow disengage the diverter before removing the spout?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

As Mike said, if it is the slip on type, there will be a slot under the spout near where the spout meets the wall. Otherwise, you just unscrew the spout. The diverter is part of the spout and all will come out at the same time.


----------



## tripower (Nov 16, 2006)

Alerady, got it. Very easy, thanks.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Great! Good job!
Isn't DIY_ fun_?
I've been doing it for more than 50 years (I'm 64), and I've been trying to help people (from an amateur standpoint) for all the years that I've been on the Internet and now have over 14,000 total posts on various DIY websites as a member or moderator. That's almost as much fun as actually doing some DIY thing myself. 
However, I won't begin to tell you how many things I've screwed up learning. LOL
Mike


----------

